# Dog's teeth



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm aiming this toward Buddy Bear. 
I've started to brush his teeth every morning. 
Honestly he has a small mouth and it's very hard to give him a good brushing on his teeth. 
Last night I was watching a video and the person used a bit of water.
I tried that this morning. I wet the toothbrush before applying the toothpaste it was a bit easier to spread around. I don't kmow if it takes away effect from the toothpaste itself. 
He also gets "Greenies" the grain free version (not every day) 
He use to get also get Nylabone's edible bone and a different brand that was grain free (I now give those to Jojo) I don't give them to Buddy Bear because I feel like their too hard on his teeth. Compared to the greenies they are very hard treats. 
I also have the Nylabone water additive but haven't used it in a while because Buddy Bear loves to "play" in the water bowl when it starts to get warmer out. Though I bought him a kiddy pool he still sometimes plays with the water bowl. 
I'm aware that one day he'll probably need a professional dental cleaning but for now I want to do as much as I can now. 

I once talked to a worker from PetSmart and she stated that she didn't brush her dogs teeth but her dogs had good teeth because they always are chewing on something. 
I bought the Nylabone bones but Buddy Bear looses interest when he learns it's not edible.

What do you do for your dogs? 
Do you have any recommendations on something I could try?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, I hope you are using a canine toothpaste on your dogs!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Other than brushing with dog toothpaste, chewing can help some, but it is usually not enough on its own. I have found bully sticks are very attractive to my boy, and he will spend quite a long time chewing on them. Always supervised, of course. Be sure to get a good quality bully stick, as it will stink less and last much longer. I have so far found Bravo to be very good quality. Avoid the ones at Target.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, it's a doggy toothpaste and toothbrush. The brand is Nylabone bought at PetSmart. 
I looked up the Bravo chews. They aren't sold at the normal places I usually shop at. 
I probably just have to choose one from PetSmart. They sell a brand "CET" chews. And apparently back then you need a prescription to buy them. Don't know if they work well though.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have gotten USA bully sticks at PetSmart that have been decent. I wouldn't get any of the rawhide they sell. I was just there today and looking at their selection. I ended up getting a "puppy" split antler and the Nylabone Nutri-Dent bone treats to dry. The latter was the only dental chew in that category that allowed use for dogs under 5 pounds.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I just looked on PetSmart website
I'm guessing the split antler was the Dently's brand? 
Even though it does say puppy it looks big (then again might just be the picture) 
I will probably buy it next time I go, even if Buddy Bear doesn't like it Jojo will be a very happy boy  
Really though? The Nutri-dent was the only one that said under 5 pounds. I do pay attention for the sizes but as long as it says 5 pounds and up. Because Buddy Bear goes from 4 to 5 all the time but lately he's been a bit on his "heavier" side. 
I wonder why, maybe it's not safe then again I'm sure the companies could make something safe for under 5.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please be careful with antlers. They are really hard. My sheltie broke a tooth on one!$$$ at the vet! Bully sticks are OK.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well I guess it's like with everything there is always a "risk" 
I wonder if it's how "strong" your dog is as a chewer. Buddy Bear is a very determined little dog and bites them pretty hard and Jojo is a bit more laid back. 

I will look into bully sticks. Are they rawhide? Or 2 thing's completely different. I've never bought bully sticks but I'm thinking they are thin.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Went to Walgreens today and quickly looked at their pet section. 
They had treats that said they are an alternative to rawhide. 
I was gonna grab them and then I read "pork" I've never been comfortable with my dogs and pork. I actually think I've never gave them anything to do with pork. 
I'll keep looking.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Bully sticks are made of cow penis, cooked and dried. Rawhide is cow skin processed in various ways. The processing and quality makes a huge difference in whether it is safe or not. I found an old Whole Dog Journal article that recommended two brands: Wholesome Hide is available at various online retailers. Pet Factory is made for various private labels. Look for "Made in Mundelein, IL" on the package.

I got a split antler that is mostly soft marrow. Gobo doesn't like it as much as a bully stick, but he likes to use his incisors on the marrow!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah I realized what they were made of when I was looking them up. 

Buddy Bear is finally getting use to me brushing his teeth. I am very happy as he is more tolerable. 
I brushed Jojo yesterday night with a "finger brush" it came with the toothpaste and toothbrush kit. And he was easy I think it's because he has a "larger" mouth.


----------

